# Suggestions for shooting Pinball: Machines and a Tournament ?



## cayenne (May 20, 2013)

Hello all,

I have a canon 5D3 and the following lenses:
70-200mm f/2.8 II
24-105mm f/4 (kit lens)
17-40mm f/4 
85mm f/1.8
All above is Canon
I have a Rokinon 14mm f/2.8

I have no flash as of yet.

Now, here's the thing. What are some good techniques for shooting pins? They are lit themselves of course (when turned on). I will have chances to take shots when the lights in the room are on (florescent), but there will also be times with the lights mostly out, and they have different lights all around the place (spinning colors, some xmas type lights around the walls of the place, etc

I will be wanting to shoot the games, the backglass will be shot. I've tried some HDR with this, and hit helps 'some'...the anti-ghosting is nice with this to help with the changing displays on the more modern machines. Not as much a problem with the old EM (Electro-Mechanical)....

I'm wondering if there is any good way to shoot the playfields? They often have some much glare on them, is there any technique I could try to minimize this shy of having them remove the glass for some shots?

I'd also like to get some action shots with people playing....not with actual tournament play, but maybe stage some with some of my stands and clamp lights I have...suggestions for how to light that with non-strobe lights? Most everything I have is same color temp, about 2700K that I used for my cooking videos I shoot.

Anyway, I'm looking for some suggestions/advice/pointers on shooting some challenging subjects in an often challenging environment with regard to the room lighting. How could I best use this to create some fun images?

Thank you in advance,

cayenne


----------



## EricPeeg (May 22, 2013)

I'm definitely not an expert, and I've never tried to photograph a pinball machine, but in regards to the glare from the glass - have you considered a polarizer? It might help cut the reflection, but you'll have some associated light loss, too, which might be an issue, considering that it's likely the pinball machines won't be in well-lit or outdoor locations...

Good luck!


----------



## wickidwombat (May 22, 2013)

i've never done this, but with your gear i would set the camera up with the 14mm on a C stand over the top looking directly down and a remote flash on the player off camera with a softbox so the light doesnt flare the glass, remote trigger, longer exposure second curtain sync so the flash freezes the player and the machine gets proper exposure and maybe capture some dynamic motion in the machine too with the slower speed

this is all just what i would try having never shot this before it'd be interesting to see the pics!


----------



## cayenne (May 22, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> i've never done this, but with your gear i would set the camera up with the 14mm on a C stand over the top looking directly down and a remote flash on the player off camera with a softbox so the light doesnt flare the glass, remote trigger, longer exposure second curtain sync so the flash freezes the player and the machine gets proper exposure and maybe capture some dynamic motion in the machine too with the slower speed
> 
> this is all just what i would try having never shot this before it'd be interesting to see the pics!



Hmm...interesting, and thank you!

I'll have to look up what a "C" stand is first...


I don't have a flash yet...but I do have a softbox with CFL's in it for video I do, I could try to set that up maybe for something similar to what you mentioned.

The previous poster also mentioned polarizers...I've not used them yet, anyone have a suggestion for a good one to get?

Please keep the suggestions coming!! I figured this would be a challenging question for us all....


cayenne


----------



## wickidwombat (May 23, 2013)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/372016-REG/Impact_CT40MKIT_Master_Century_C_Stand.html

thats a c stand

polariser maybe needed if you get reflections on the glass you can eliminate by controlling the light
but i'd try set up without it first and use it if needed but you will lose a stop or so of light too not really an issue using my method though just your shutter speed will be longer


----------



## cayenne (May 23, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/372016-REG/Impact_CT40MKIT_Master_Century_C_Stand.html
> 
> thats a c stand
> 
> ...



Thank you!

Hey, do you have any recommendations for a decent polarizer, hopefully that won't break the bank?

I just picked up one of those refurb 600ex-rt's today...hoping it might make it here by the weekend for shooting.
I'm buying a fairly long (11ft) cable for it to shoot off camera as suggested....

Thank you,

cayenne


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 23, 2013)

Gopro. Inside the case looking out, where the balls drop. Will get reflections of lights and great shot of user.

They aint great in low light so you might need to have your softbox slightly above and behind the machine to add some fill.


----------



## cayenne (May 23, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Gopro. Inside the case looking out, where the balls drop. Will get reflections of lights and great shot of user.
> 
> They aint great in low light so you might need to have your softbox slightly above and behind the machine to add some fill.



WOW!!!

What a fantastic suggestion!!!!!

I'd not have thought of that, I'll definitely put that in the plan....we are actually looking to do some videos too, and that would be a superb angle!!


C


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 23, 2013)

The Hero2 and 3 silver / black also take decent stills, you can set it up on intervalometer mode.


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 24, 2013)

How'd you get this gig... it sounds a great shoot! So many opportunities... I say try and use the reflections in your favour, players face reflected off the glass etc??? Might make a nice shot, double exposure ish? 

Good luck, and please share the results!

John


----------



## wickidwombat (May 24, 2013)

cayenne said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/372016-REG/Impact_CT40MKIT_Master_Century_C_Stand.html
> ...



go with B+W or a high end hoya anything else dont waste your money for a CPL unfortunately either of those are not cheap


----------

